# Hinweis zur Arctic Freezer 240 mit Z270 MSI + i7 7700K



## anon342 (18. März 2017)

Hi,
Habe seit kurzem ein neues Setup, besteht wie oben schon beschrieben aus einem MSI 270Z Mainboard und einem 7700K.
So weit so gut, dazu habe ich mir einen  Arctic Freezer 240 geholt.
Auch alles ordentlich zusammen gebaut und mal Prime gestartet. Werte waren teilweise bei 95 Grad.
Hm, im Bios rumgewerkelt, aber nichts hat geholfen. 

Ich habe im ganze Netz nichts dazu gefunden, deswegen mal meine Erfahrung:
Nummer 1: Die Backplate von der CPU blockiert die Plate von der Arctic. Deswegen sind da so Auskerbung (auf der Plate von Arctic), darauf bitte achten, ansonsten liegt nicht gerade an und kühlt eventuell nicht richtig oder die Plate bricht sogar.
Nummer 2: Die Pumpe braucht mindestens 7V um anzulaufen. Ich habe diese Volt Zahl irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dazu aber später mehr. Irgendwo habe ich auch gelesen, dass Arctic empfiehlt die Pumpe nicht auf den CPU Anschluss anzuschließen. Das funkt aber bei dem MSI Mainboard nicht. Ihr müsste die Pumpe an die CPU anschließen und dann im Bios von PVM auf DC umschalten. 
Nummer 3: Vielfach gelesen, die Arctic tackert ein wenig und ja meine tackert auch. Das kann man beheben indem man den CPU Fan Port eben von PVM auf DC umschaltet. Dazu habe ich bei mir 9V eingestellt. Auf PVM tackert es bei mir. 

Meine Temps sind im Idle so 33-35 Grad. Messung hierbei mit CoreTemp. Bei dem Torture Test von Prime95 komme ich auf so 60-63 Grad. 

Und dann noch eine Sache: Der i7 7700K ist quasi nen i7 auf Steroiden, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es noch mehr Unterschiede als den Takt im Gegensatz zum 6700K gibt, aber ich glaube nicht. 
Sprich: Es ist ein von Werk aus übertakteter Prozessor, da sind dann natürlich die Temps auch höher. Einen so hohen ab Werk Takt gab es ja bisher noch nicht, sprich die Tests von den Arctic Freezer 240 Kühlung sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das hat mich nämlich ein wenig verwirrt, teilweise ist die Rede von 45 Grad auf 100% in Prime95.

So, ich hoffe ich werde damit ein paar Leuten helfen. 

PS: Habe zum ersten Mal einen RAM mit höherem Takt genommen, sind welche von G-Skill mit 3200 Mhz. Wenn man das XtremeProfile aktiviert, werden natürlich auch die Temps höher.
PSS: Gerade noch eingefallen, man kann natürlich die Pumpe auch mit diesen Adaptern zum Netzteil auf konstanten 12V laufen lassen, wobei 12V eigentlich jeder CPU Fan Anschluss unterstützt.


----------



## drstoecker (18. März 2017)

Mit der backplate das merkt man aber Beim montieren das es nur in eine Richtung passt. Die pumpe kann man über einen lüfteranschluss schön runteregeln, am System Fan oä.Die Spannung würde ich mal prüfen und ggf. senken, auf Auto ist die meist zu hoch.


----------



## DrDave (18. März 2017)

Du  hast die Kühlertests vermutlich falsch interpretiert bzw. nicht richtig gelesen. Es ist üblich bei  Kühlertests die Differenztemperatur (zwischen der CPU Temperatur und der Raumtemp.) anzugeben, weshalb hier  Werte im 40er Bereich je nach eingesetzter CPU realistisch sind.


----------



## anon342 (19. März 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du  hast die Kühlertests vermutlich falsch interpretiert bzw. nicht richtig gelesen. Es ist üblich bei  Kühlertests die Differenztemperatur (zwischen der CPU Temperatur und der Raumtemp.) anzugeben, weshalb hier  Werte im 40er Bereich je nach eingesetzter CPU realistisch sind.



Und du hast meinen Post wahrscheinlich falsch interpretiert bzw. nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (21. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu genau diesem Kühler. Ich nutze das Teil auch und auch die Installation verlief problemlos. Mir stellt sich jedoch eine andere Frage. Mein Mainboard besitzt sowohl einen CPU-Fan Header als auch einen Pump-Fan Header. Jetzt ist die Frage wo der Stecker der Pumpe hingehört? Momentan läuft er auf Pump-Fan und dort wohl auch problemlos. War das richtig?

Sämtliche Lüfter wurden zusammengesteckt und befinden sich momentan auf dem CPU-Fan Stecker ( und alles ist dementsprechend ruhig, weil heruntergeregelt ).


----------



## DrDave (21. März 2017)

Sidewinderwisi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu genau diesem Kühler. Ich nutze das Teil auch und auch die Installation verlief problemlos. Mir stellt sich jedoch eine andere Frage. Mein Mainboard besitzt sowohl einen CPU-Fan Header als auch einen Pump-Fan Header. Jetzt ist die Frage wo der Stecker der Pumpe hingehört? Momentan läuft er auf Pump-Fan und dort wohl auch problemlos. War das richtig?
> 
> Sämtliche Lüfter wurden zusammengesteckt und befinden sich momentan auf dem CPU-Fan Stecker ( und alles ist dementsprechend ruhig, weil heruntergeregelt ).



Kannst du so lassen, der dedizierte Pump-Header an den neueren Boards sind eher für "richtige" Wasserkühlungspumpen gedacht, welche (beim Start) eine besonders hohe Stromaufnahme haben.
Für die kleinen Pumpen der AIO Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist das eher belanglos, die laufen auch zuverlässig an den normalen 3-Pin Headern der Boards.
Das einzige was beachtet werden sollte, ist das die Pumpendrehzahl nicht anhand der CPU Temperatur geregelt, sondern konstant eingestellt ist.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (21. März 2017)

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob die Pumpendrehzahl konstant ist? Über HWMonitor werden mir 2 Positionen angezeigt. Zum einen läuft da der CPU-Fan mit ca. 500 RPM im Idle ( das sind alle Arctic Lüfter, 1 hinten, 1 oben, 2 am Radiator ) und ´zum anderen ist da ein SysFan vermerkt. Komischerweise habe ich sonst keinerlei Lüfter angeschlossen, das müsste also wohl die Pumpe am Pump-Fan Stecker sein. Laufen tut sie mit etwa 5400 RPM. Ist das soweit alles richtig?


----------



## DrDave (21. März 2017)

Sidewinderwisi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob die Pumpendrehzahl konstant ist? Über HWMonitor werden mir 2 Positionen angezeigt. Zum einen läuft da der CPU-Fan mit ca. 500 RPM im Idle ( das sind alle Arctic Lüfter, 1 hinten, 1 oben, 2 am Radiator ) und ´zum anderen ist da ein SysFan vermerkt. Komischerweise habe ich sonst keinerlei Lüfter angeschlossen, das müsste also wohl die Pumpe am Pump-Fan Stecker sein. Laufen tut sie mit etwa 5400 RPM. Ist das soweit alles richtig?


Am schnellsten wahrscheinlich direkt im BIOS/UEFI.
Meine läuft auch auf 12V und erreicht dabei ca. 5400-5500RPM ausgelesen mit Open Hardware Monitor. 
Wenn der o.g. Drehzahlbereich immer gehalten wird, dann passt das bei dir.


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. März 2017)

mhh, ich wollte mir den gleichen Kühler kaufen für meinen i7 7700k, aber glaube langsam ich lasse doch lieber meinen Scythe Mugen Max installiert.


----------



## barmitzwa (24. März 2017)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> mhh, ich wollte mir den gleichen Kühler kaufen für meinen i7 7700k, aber glaube langsam ich lasse doch lieber meinen Scythe Mugen Max installiert.


kommt drauf an was du dir erhoffst. 

ps: mein geköpfter(!) 7700k läuft auf 5ghz bei 1,3v und kommt bei prime 27.9 mit 1344k FFT's nicht über 58°C. 
Die Lüfter vom Freezer 240 laufen dabei auf 985rpm (Einbau im Deckel). Die Frontlüfter laufen auf 940rpm (2x Noctua 140mm)

Für mich nach wie vor der beste Kompromiss was Preis/Lautstärke/Leistung angeht (und ich habe die CPU Abwärme direkt aus dem Gehäuse raus).


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (27. März 2017)

Ich finde den Arctic Liquid Freezer aber nicht unbedingt leise. Ich habe ihn anfangs so montiert, dass die Schläuche von oben weggehen ( und das Arctic Logo quasi richtig herum zu sehen ist ). Allerdings hat mich die Pumpe so dermaßen genervt, dass ich kurz davor war, das Ding wieder zurückgehen zu lassen. Es war so ein eher hochfrequenter Ton, der noch relativ unregelmäßig verlief. Also nochmal in die Bedienungsanleitung und dort ist vermerkt, dass das gute Stück so montiert werden soll, dass die Schläuche von unten weggehen. Das ist zwar nicht optimal bei mir ( zudem ist ja dann auch das Arctic Logo falsch herum; wieso wird es dann nicht direkt so beschriftet, wenn es auch so montiert werden soll  ), da der Radiator vorne platz findet und die Schlaucheingänge oben sind, aber es geht noch. Der hochfrequente Ton ( zu beschreiben vielleicht wie ein Lüfter, der etwas schneller dreht ) ist immer noch da, allerdings ist dieser jetzt regelmäßig, sodass er nicht derart stört wie vorhin.
Aber ich muss sagen: Im Idle ist die Pumpe wirklich das lauteste am PC. Und es ist auch tatsächlich die Pumpe: Einmal kurz abgesteckt und der Rechner ist unhörbar. Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? Überlege gerade das Teil einfach zurückgehen zu lassen und mir einen Luftkühler zu kaufen.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt auch mal den besagten DC Mode aktiviert. Allerdings habe ich dann folgendes Problem. Dieser hochfrequente Ton ist zwar weg ( und damit auch sehr angenehm ), allerdings habe ich wohl das Gefühl, dass die Pumpe hier gar nicht läuft, da sich die Temperaturen im Idle verdoppelt haben. Das kann also auch nicht die Lösung sein.

Meine Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus: Pumpe ist auf dem MSI Board auf Pump-Fan montiert, die 4 Lüfter im gesamten Gehäuse sind zusammengesteckt und laufen über den CPU-Fan Header. Mache ich vielleicht etwas falsch? Muss ich mich an diesen Ton gewöhnen oder ist die Pumpe vielleicht einfach nur defekt?


----------



## DrDave (27. März 2017)

Die Arctic Lüfter haben PWM Fiepen. Du kannst den Lüfter Anschluss auf DC stellen und die Lüfter damit als 3Pin ansehen und über die Spannung regeln. 
Den Pumpenanschluss auch auf DC stellen und die Spannung verringern, bei mir hat bereits eine geringe Reduktion die Lautstärke der Pumpe hörbar verringert. Aber ja die Pumpe ist natürlich auch dann immer noch nicht die beste.
Die Montage des Radiators in der Front hat den Nachteil, dass meist nicht sichergestellt werden kann, dass keine Luft angesaugt wird. Die Luftblasen verursachen auch laute Geräusche, wenn sie durch die Pumpe wandern und können sich auch nicht im Radiator absetzen. Der Radi sollte bei AIOs (ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) immer über der Pumpe liegen, wenn die Geräusche von Luft nicht verschwinden.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (27. März 2017)

Problem, wenn ich auf DC umstelle: Die Temperaturen im Idle schnellen in die Höhe und die Gehäuselüfter drehen durch, weil die meinen, es wird zu warm. Und die Spannung kann ich auf meinem MSI Board für den CPU-FAN und Pump-FAN Anschluss irgendwie nicht regeln, zumindest finde ich die Option nicht.


----------



## DrDave (27. März 2017)

Wenn du Spannung nicht ändern kannst, dann aber sicherlich einen Prozentwert. Wenn die Temperaturen dann sofort steigen, vlt. schaltet dann die Pumpe ab, weil Spannung bzw. Prozentwert der Ansteuerung zu gering sins. Schau doch mal ins Handbuch, wie das richtig eingestellt wird.


----------



## Chimera (27. März 2017)

Man muss sich bei der Arctic einfach einer Sache bewusst sein: Arctic hat wie Cryorig, NZXT, Intel, AMD, uvm. die AIO bei Asetek eingekauft und daraus ein möglichst günstiges Paket geschnürt. Heisst: sie haben natürlich nicht wie z.B. NZXT noch an der Pumpe gefeilt oder wie Cryorig auch das Thema VRM mal ins Auge gefasst (die Cryorig ist ja auch die einzige, die noch nen Zusatzlüfi für die VRMs hat), sondern einfach die Plastikbackplate durch ein metallkreuzchen ersetzt und ihre Lüfis rangepappt, that's it.
Nun ist schon seit...ca. 10 Jahren oder so (weiss nicht mehr genau, wann die erste Asetek aka Hydro H50 auf den Markt kam) bekannt, dass Asetek Pumpen ganz allgemein halt ein gewisses Geräuschlevel haben (man darf nicht vergessen: Asetek beliefert in erster Linie den Servermarkt mit seinen AIOs und leitete von diesen dann die Modelle für den Retailmarkt ab). Manche Modelle neigen schon von Anfang an leicht zum surren/rattern, andere werden erst mit der Zeit lauter und noch ganz andere bleiben lange Zeit leise. Da spielt es dan nauch bissel ne Rolle, wie der Umlabler dann mit dem Produkt umgeht bzw. da noch bissel an der Pumpe feilt oder eben nicht. Naja, Arctic hatte da nun mal in erster Linie nen günstigen Preis im Auge und da ist dann kaum noch Spielraum für viel Klimmbimm. Konnte man auch gut bei der Kraken X61 sehen: die war im Vergleich zu anderen Asetek Modellen deutlich stärker in der Kühlleistung, was darauf hindeutet, dass NZXT da wohl die Pumpe noch bissel auf Leistung getrimmt hat.
Nun, bei der Arctic hat man leider nen kleinen Spielraum, aber man hat einen. Betreibt man sie z.B. permanent mit 7-9V (z.B. mit Adapter am Netzteil), dann pendelt sich das Geräusch mit der Zeit etwas ein und man nimmt es etwas weniger wahr. Regelt man sie jedoch über das Board und stellt da noch die Leistung in Abhängigkeit zur Temperatur, dann hat man eher noch ein Geräuschproblem, da sie dann immer mal wieder schneller oder eben langsamer dreht. Seh ich auch am Beispiel meiner Cryorig A80 (identische Basis wie die Arctic, einfach mit 280mm Radiator) oder meiner Silent Loop 120: beide hab ich direkt am Netzteil und beide laufen mit 12V permanent (da man die SL nicht drosseln darf und die Cryorig nicht kann, da die Pumpe über nen SATA Stromstecker befeuert wird), was mich anfangs leicht verunsicherte, da ich (mit Kopf auf Pumpenhöhe) ein Surrgeräusch wahrnahm, doch schon nach 2 Betriebstagen war es nicht mehr zu hören und aus dem geschlossenen Case heraus, da hört man gar nix. Bei mir ist das lauteste Teil eben unter Last sowieso die GTX 760 mit ihrem DHE Gebläse 
Was mir aber auch an der Cryorig auffiel: musst sie anfangs paar Mal drehen, also die Art wie sie auf der CPU sass, denn in manchen Positionen war das Geräusch mal bissel lauter und mal bissel leiser. Aktuell hab ich sie mit den Schlauchausgängen Richtung Heck (siehe Bild), da ist sie von allen Positionen her am leisesten. Interessanterweise ist es bei der Silent Loop genau andersrum, sprich die Schlauchausgänge sind auf der RAM-Seite und so ist die Pumpe am leisesten. Wobei ich sagen muss, bei mir hört man bei beiden PCs deren surren eben nur, wenn man direkt auf dem Boden sitzt und sein Ohr ans Case hält und da hab ich mich halt bissel verrückt machen lassen 
Zusätzlich muss man sich halt auch eingestehen: dass die AIO Pumpen schon seit Jaaaaaaahren in allen Foren und Magazinen als hörbar verschrien waren, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt  Wobei man sagen muss, dass selbst ein Custom Loop nicht absolut unhörbar leise ist, die Eheim 1046 vom Kollegen hört man z.B. abends auch, wenn es mucksmäschenstill im Raum ist (klingt einfach anders als bei ner AIO). Nun, wen ndu noch Rückgaberecht hast, kannst du sie natürlich zurückschicken oder aber eben mal versuchen zu drosseln bzw. nur soweit, bis für dich die Balance aus LeistunG/Lautstärke stimmt (aber achtung, man darf sie nicht zu weit drosseln) und vielleicht mit echten Silent Lüfis ausstatten oder aber eben damit leben  Als RMA Grund kann man es wohl leider nicht angeben, denn wen nder Techniker sie dann testet und für ihn das Geräusch als "normal" gilt, bekommt man einfach sein altes Modell zurück.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (27. März 2017)

Wo finde ich so einen Adapter? Müsste das nicht auch irgendwie mit Bordmitteln gehen? Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin.

Und die andere Frage, die sich mir stellt: Sofern ich das gute Stück zB. mit 9V betreibe: Wird dadurch auch die RPM der Pumpe verringert ( ich nehme mal an ja ). Ist dies nicht schädlich für die Pumpe? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen haben, dass sie mit 5400 RPM laufen muss.


----------



## Chimera (28. März 2017)

Die Pumpe wird per Spannung geregelt, PWM kann sie nicht und ja, dann geht auch die Drehzahl logischerweise runter. Bis wie weit man sie drosseln darf, sollt man sich an Herstellerangaben orientieren und nicht nach Netz-hören-sagen-vermuten [emoji6]  Wenn ich mich recht erinner, ist von Arctic bei 7-9V wohl das Limit, darunter sollt man nicht.
Und so nen Adapter kann man sich entweder fertig kaufen (z.B. bei Aquatuning) oder man bastelt sich selbst was. Sicher, man kann es auch mit dem Board machen, da muss man dann halt einfach ne gerade Linie einstellen, damit die Pumpe nicht ständig beschleunigt und drosselt. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (28. März 2017)

Ich habe auf Computerbase einen Beitrag gefunden. Dort verwendet jemand einen Zalman Fanmate 2. Das Ding werde ich mir mal bestellen, damit lässt es sich angeblich angenehm per Drehregler einstellen. Ich bin mit dem Arctic auf jeden Fall zufrieden und die Kühlleistung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber das gute Stück ist einfach zu laut. Und meine CPU idelt gerade bei etwa 23°C und mit Prime werden keine 50° erreicht. Da kann man ruhig etwas runter mit der RPM und dafür aber etwas ruhigeres Arbeiten.

Danke dir auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## DrDave (28. März 2017)

Die Lüfter- bzw. Pumpensteuerung klappt gut über das Mainboard, du musst es nur ordentlich einstellen.
Was hast du denn genau für ein Board?


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (28. März 2017)

Ich habe ein MSI B250 PC Mate. Egal wo ich die Pumpe anstecke, es regelt sich nicht herunter. Ich habe auch schon die MSI eigene Software probiert. Auch dort kann ich zwar herunterregeln, aber die Pumpe steht trotzdem mit 5400 RPM


----------



## DrDave (28. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht doch gut aus, alle 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüsse lassen sich zwischen PWM und DC umstellen.
Nochmal zur Erklärung:
Im PWM Modus liegen immer 12V an und die Drehzahl wird über den extra 4. Pin gesteuert.
Im DC Modus, wird die vom Mainboard kommende Spannung geändert.

Wenn du die Pumpe im PWM Modus ansteckst, kannst du Sie nicht regeln, da die Pumpe nur einen 3-Pin Anschluss hat und im PWM Modus die 12V bekommt -> volle Drehzahl was etwa 5400upm entspricht.
Du musst den DC Modus wählen und die Kurve entsprechend ändern, der "Smart Fan Modus" muss vlt. deaktiviert werden, damit du das manuell einstellen kannst.
Die Pumpe sollte immer mit der gleichen Spannung angesteuert werden: D.h. eine Gerade über alle CPU Temperaturen bei 90%. Drehzahl beobachten und testen.
Ich konnte bei mir bereits eine akzeptable Lautstärke bei ca. 4800-4900upm erzielen.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (28. März 2017)

Unglaublich aber wahr: Im DC Modus ( über das BIOS aktiviert ) wird die Pumpe zunächst komplett ausgeschaltet, in Windows über das MSI Command Center kann ich dann aber die RPM einstellen. Mit ca. 3100 RPM ist die Pumpe nicht hörbar und genauso hätte ich das gerne.

Mein Problem gerade nur: Nach einem Neustart bleibt die Pumpe entweder aus ( Smart Modus im Bios an ) oder sie läuft wieder mit 5400 RPM ( Smart Modus im Bios aus ). Im Bios selbst kann ich irgendwie nichts regulieren. Und beim MSI Command Center kann ich nicht einstellen, dass das Programm mit Windows starten soll. Hast du da vielleicht einen Vorschlag, wie das zu lösen wäre?

( Zur Info: Die Pumpe läuft derzeit über den Stecker CPU-Fan, sämtliche Lüfter über den Stecker Pump-Fan )

Edit:

Kommando zurück. Ich habe es hinbekommen. Grund für das Scheitern lag bei mir. Ich dachte, ich könne das ganze ganz bequem mit dem Mauszeiger einstellen. Man muss aber den Zeiger hinbewegen und dann über die Tastatur mit + und - regulieren. Ich habe es jetzt so eingestellt, dass die Pumpe so anläuft, dass sie mit etwa 3100 RPM idlet und dann mit zunehmender Temperatur anfängt höher zu drehen. So ist das ganze optimal für mich. Selbst unter Prime und mit nur 3100 RPM erreicht die CPU keine 50°. Ich habe hier wohl eine optimale Kombo erwischt ( Design, Lautstärke, CPU-Wahl ). 

Vielen Dank, dass du drangeblieben bist. Ich wollte schon den Zalman bestellen aber so ist das natürlich noch besser. Geiler Typ kann ich nur sagen


----------



## DrDave (29. März 2017)

Gut das es jetzt funktioniert Das Problem sitzt eben doch meist vorm Bildschirm
Die Pumpe würde ich persönlich aber nicht von der CPU Temperatur abhängig regeln, sinnvoll ist immer so niedrig wie möglich, aber auch so hoch wie nötig.
Soll heißen: Gerade die Pumpe muss zuverlässig anlaufen, um Schäden zu vermeiden. Wenn du das Tool sowieso laufen lässt, kannst du auch im BIOS mit 100% starten und dann erst im Windows entsprechend runterregeln. So läuft die Pumpe garantiert an und ist dann später leise. So mache ich das zumindest mit meiner Pumpe/Lüftern.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (29. März 2017)

Ok, ich habe die Pumpe jetzt auf immer der gleichen "Voltage" eingestellt. Momentan läuft sie laut Bios auf 7.08V mit etwa 3700 RPM. Hier kann ich die Pumpe leicht wahrnehmen. Wäre es möglich die Pumpe ( ohne etwaige Schäden ) mit etwa 6.98V zu betreiben ( 3500 RPM )? Hier wäre sie nämlich derart leise, dass ich sie gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen würde. Die Kühlleistung wäre auch hier absolut ausreichend. Die Frage ist eben nur, ob die Pumpe diese geringe Volt-Zahl verkraftet. Was meinst du?


----------



## Chimera (29. März 2017)

Tip: diese 3100 U/min kannst du gleich in die Tonne klopfen, denn es sagt dir ja nicht, wieviel Volt anliegen und DAS ist eben der Knackpunkt. Wenn die Pumpe für die 3100 U/min nur 5,5V braucht, der Hersteller aber 7V als unterstes Limit angibt, dann kannst du ab ner gewissen Zeit mit dem typischen Asetek-Rasseln von der Pumpe her rechnen. Wie schon gesagt: von Asetek her ist es eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, dass die Pumpen gedrosselt werden. Doch div. Hersteller garantieren in einem gewissen Rahmen, dass ihr Stzück bis zu ner gewissen Grenze drosselbar ist. Geht man dann jedoch bewusst/unbewusst unter diese Grenze, dann muss man halt auch mit zunehmenden Geräuschen rechnen. Die Asetek Modelle reagieren da je nachdem mal mehr und mal minder heikel, mit Glück passiert Jahre lang nix und mit Pech hat man nach ner Woche ne Klapperschlangenrassel als Pumpe.
Drum ist es ratsamer, wenn du die Pumpe über etwas regelst, wo du die anliegende Spannung überwachen kannst. Wenn es am Board nicht klappt, dann würd ich eher ne 5,25" Lüftersteuerung holen. Gibt da ja schon günstige Modelle mit Display, wo man dann alels im Blick hat. Dann kannst du die Pumpe dort anschliessen und siehst dann jeweils, mit wieviel Volt sie läuft. Ein günstiges und relativ brauchbares Modell wäre z.B. jene von Akasa im Alu-Look: Akasa FC.TRIO schwarz, 5.25" Luftersteuerung 3-Kanal (AK-FC-07BK). Da hat man 3 Header, kann also nebst der Pumpe auch noch 2 Gehäuselüfis regeln. Etwas mehr und man bekommt jene, welche ich hab: Lamptron FC6 schwarz, 5.25" Luftersteuerung 4-Kanal (LAMP-FC0082H). Da hät man einen Header mehr plus kann man die Displayfarbe ändern (siehe Bild, hab sie bei mir dem Farbspiel schwarz-grün angepasst). Beides ist zwar teurer als der Fan Mate, aber man hat im Gegensatz zum Fan Mate bei beiden Modellen den riesen Vorteil, dass man die eingestellte Spannung sieht.
Hab selber auch noch so nen Fan Mate, der lag damals dem Grakakühler bei und muss sagen: für grobe Einstellungen ist er ok, aber mehr nicht. Denn ist nur ein einfaches Poti, man hat weder ne Angabe bzgl. Prozent, noch sonst Angaben. Und da relativiert sich dan neben wieder der günstige Preis zur mickrigen Ausstattung  Wenn du natürlich ein Gehäuse ohne 5,25" Schacht hast, ja dann wird es bissel umständlicher. Gibt zwar teure Steuerungen für den internen Einbau, wo man dann über Software regeln kann (NZXT Grid u.ä.), doch die kosten meistens auch deutlich mehr. Oder eben fixe Settings mit Adapter. Die kosten vielleicht 2-3.- (hier, bei Aquatuning), da könntest du aber nur 7V und 12V nutzen, denn die 5V sind wohl zu wenig für die Pumpe (ausser man nimmt bewusst zukünftige Schäden in kauf). So ein Adapter kann man auch selber machen, siehe Bild 2. Und wenn man sich selber so nen Adapter bastelt, kann man anstatt dem 5V Anschluss wahrscheinlich(!) mit nem Widerstand auch einfach nen 9V machen (wie man dies mit welchem Widerstand erreicht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich kein Stromer bin  ). Auf alle Fälle wären beide Lösungen nutzbar. Wenn du natürlich am Fan Mate ne Modifikation vornimmst, um die Spannung überwachen zu können (Anschlüsse für Voltmeter z.B.), dann ginge auch dieser. Wenn dir die Lebensdauer der AIO hingegen egal ist, kannst du den Fan Mate auch so nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2017)

9V Adapter gibt es auch käuflich zu erwerben. 

Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (29. März 2017)

Eine Lüftersteuerung passt bei mir nicht rein: Ich habe ein NZXT S340 Case und das hat keinen Laufwerkschacht mehr.

Ich lasse das gute Stück jetzt mit 3600 RPM laufen. Sollte das Gerät so kaputt gehen wird es eben eingeschickt und ausgetauscht. Danach wird es verkauft und wieder ein Lukü angeschafft. Mir ist das Ding sonst einfach zu laut. Auch wenn ich das defekte Teil einfach beiseite lege und nicht einschicke ist der "Schaden" nicht dramatisch. Für meinen WhiteBuild brauche ich sowieso weiße Lüfter und die WaKü hat ja bereits 4 Stück dabei.

Ich habe es also jetzt mit 6.98V ( laut Mainboard ) am Laufen. Alles andere nervt mich. Sofort zurückschicken will ich nicht, da ich damit auch die Lüfter verlieren würde ( und 4x kosten nunmal so etwa 40 Euro ) und der Aufwand hoch wäre. Und momentan läuft alles tadellos.


----------



## anon342 (11. Juni 2017)

Sagt mal... wie sind eure Temps so?
Ich hab immer noch das Gefühl irgendwas falsch gemacht zu habe... 
7700K läuft im Idle bei 35 Grad und auf Vollast bei 80 Grad rum.
In den Bewertung steht über all 50 Grad usw.
Pumpe läuft auf 12V und die Lüfter eben auf PVM.
:/


----------



## DrDave (11. Juni 2017)

Beim 7700K hilft nur Spannung runter oder köpfen bzw. wenn Prime im Spiel war, auf eine Version ohne AVX achten.


----------



## barmitzwa (11. Juni 2017)

ohne köpfen sind 50°C bei einem 7700k unter Prime absolut nicht erreichbar. Nicht mit der LF 240 und ich behaupte nicht mal mit einem beliebigen Customloop.

Geköpft habe ich bei meinem 7700k und der LF 240 ca. 50°C (FFT size 1344) unter Standarttakt (@1,2V) und knapp 1000rpm. 
@5GHz bei 1,3V sind es dann ca. 58°C

Die ca. 50°C waren nur bei den verlöteten Sandy Bridge Modellen zu schaffen. (hatte vorher einen 2600k unter dem LF 240)


----------



## anon342 (11. Juni 2017)

Habe mich eben nochmal hingesetzt und nen Doublefacepalm gemacht, habe nämlich die Lüfter falschrum eingebaut.
Screenshot by Lightshot
So wie auf dem Bild ist es richtig, aber bei mir waren sie anders rum und haben quasi ins Gehäuse geblasen. Habe jetzt viel bessere Temps und selbst auf Auto V-Core akzeptable Temperaturen. 
Habe halt bei Mindfactory die Bewertung gelesen und da ist von 50-60 Grad die Rede, das hat mich halt stutzig gemacht. Naja, ein wenig peinlich das ganze, aber schreibe ich trotzdem rein, damit andere nicht den gleichen Fehler machen.

Bin aktuell bei 1,230 V-Core, bei 1,200 ist er abgestürzt. 

-> Screenshot by Lightshot Ohne RAM, Cache, FPU
--> Screenshot by Lightshot mit RAM, Cache, FPU


----------



## barmitzwa (11. Juni 2017)

Na bitte - passt doch 

Wenn es dich beruhigt: ich bastle seit 15 Jahren in Rechnern rum und hab die die Lüfter der AF240 nach dem Umsetzen des Radiators gegenläufig verbaut. Bist in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juni 2017)

Setze mal auch die GPU unter Last - mich würde es dann schwer wundern, wenn du mit der dann deutlich aufgewärmten Gehäuseluft bessere Temperaturen erreichst wie mit einblasenden Lüftern und dementsprechend frischer Luft.


----------

